# Made my own cover!



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi! I'm Robin and my kindle is Lola. I wasn't all that knocked out by the original cover, so I made my own from this journal:

http://www.amazon.com/Desire-Journal-Naughty-Chronicle-Books/dp/0811820335/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226972943&sr=8-1  (Don't worry. Despite the title, it's fairly tame. and in any case, I just used the outside cover.)











The journal had a nice outside cover with a lock, and the part one would normally write in is a separately covered book inside. So I cut out the pages, and separated the spine and front cover from the back cover, then put Velcro tabs on Lola and on the inside. Voila! The part with the lock on it, which would block the pages if the book had any, makes a nice block against accidentally hitting the "next page" button too soon. Which I did, a lot. But I don't anymore. We're all happier.

~robin


----------



## Kindle Rookie (Nov 15, 2008)

Very impressive!! Pictures, please.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello robin.goodfellow and welcome to the boards. What a wonderful idea. I would love to see pictures of the finished product.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool idea, yes, pictures please!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I like to see a picture too


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Then I shall post some pictures tonight.  lol, with any luck, I'll even post them here.  I live in fear of posting pictures in the wrong place, like on a the Times Square billboard or something.  Keep your fingers crossed!


~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Then I shall post some pictures tonight. lol, with any luck, I'll even post them here. I live in fear of posting pictures in the wrong place, like on a the Times Square billboard or something. Keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> ~robin


Robin--

Looking forward to seeing them. If you have any trouble, ask! Pidgeon92, Leslie, and Harvey are all really good at helping. Occasionally I even manage to help!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see your pictures Robin!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I went to Tuesday Morning and found a journal with ribbon trim and a double D-ring buckle and made my own cover.  I only used the fabric nor the cardboard part of the cover.  However, I covered my original Kindle cover.  "K" is still secured with the elastic on the lower right corner.  Now I have a cover that is an original, that won't fall out because of the buckle, and only cost $4.00.  I am using the journal pages as a note pad, waste not. want not.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Beachgirl: I wish we could see a picture


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Robin: I cannot wait to see your cover


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a newbie and haven't posted a picture before.  I will have to find the thread with the instructions, so it will be awhile.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How creative and no one will have a cover like yours.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> I went to Tuesday Morning and found a journal with ribbon trim and a double D-ring buckle and made my own cover. I only used the fabric nor the cardboard part of the cover. However, I covered my original Kindle cover. "K" is still secured with the elastic on the lower right corner. Now I have a cover that is an original, that won't fall out because of the buckle, and only cost $4.00. I am using the journal pages as a note pad, waste not. want not.


I was at Tuesday Morning yesterday trying to find something that I could make work...I found nothing...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been writing in journals for years and Barnes & Noble always has a great selection, don't know if they could be used as a Kindle cover.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Robin.goodfellow,

Your Kindle Kover has me intrigued as well. 
Would Love to see it with the lock and all since I can't make it out from the link also.
Creative minds are abound on our Kindleboards.

Nice to meet you


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I think there are lots of journal covers that will work, as long as it's bigger than like 9 x 7 (measure your Kindle.  Believe me when I say that you don't want to trust my measurements.  even my tape measure sneers at me.).  I picked the desire journal b/c it was almost like a hardback book, and I drop a lot of things, but some of the leather covered ones would work as well.  

It's just a question of affixing the Kindle to the cover and removing the inside of the journal.  

In addition, places like Bombay company and ....what's the place that specializes in engraved wedding gifts?  Most malls have them.  Something Memories.  Anyway, some places like that carry journals or photo albums with wooden covers, and those would work as well.  And you could have your name (or your kindle's name) engraved on the little plate on the front.  You just need to make sure the cover is about 2' larger all the way around than the Kindle, otherwise the cover won't close over it.

Yes, I discovered that the hard way.  

Don't try this at home:  I am a rocket scientist.  lol.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, I have been trying to post a picture of my cover, but no luck. I've been going thru Flickr and downloading the URL, then I paste between the







and then preview, the picture is not there.
No matter what I have tried I can not get a URL with JPEG at end. I've been trying for two hours, I now officially give up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Sorry, I have been trying to post a picture of my cover, but no luck. I've been going thru Flickr and downloading the URL, then I paste between the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beach girl--are you using Internet Explorer or Firefox? and try posting the link you are using, just in the post without worrying about the img and stuff and let me see what's happening.

Don't be frustrated, have a glass of wine, we'll figure it out.

Betsy


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I am using AOL.  The wine is helping some.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I consider AOL software the spawn of the Devil (sorry) I no longer have it on my system, so I can't test, anyone else out there using AOL's browser   to surf the 'Net?

No matter, once you are logged on to AOL, you should still be able to open up an IE window separate from AOL...  

see if you can do that and post back then we'll step you through it. 

Betsy


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I can go onto Internet Explorer, no problem.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Howdy! If this actually works on the first try, it'll be nothing short of a miracle. Hopefully you can see what I meant in these pictures. It may help to keep in mind that "photographer" is not my primary occupation. Life Magazine is not calling.


















































~robin


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice Robin!

You did a good job of separating out the pages without torturing the binding (which I did recently, unfortunately  )


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lol, yeah.  I see how that could happen.  Of course, now I have random journal pages plus the front cover floating around the house.  In addition, I have to buy a new paring knife.
rofl, but I rarely pare things, so it's not that much of a hardship.


~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice job Robin, that is beautiful!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice Cover Robin. Thanks for the picture


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Robin, thanks for the pics...and now you have learned how to post pics! 

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> I went to Tuesday Morning and found a journal with ribbon trim and a double D-ring buckle and made my own cover. I only used the fabric nor the cardboard part of the cover. However, I covered my original Kindle cover. "K" is still secured with the elastic on the lower right corner. Now I have a cover that is an original, that won't fall out because of the buckle, and only cost $4.00. I am using the journal pages as a note pad, waste not. want not.


Love the idea... Now I am really anxious to see what I can do with mine.

Thanks for the pics, Robin... great job!

note: modified to add extra post so as not to be accussed of padding post tally!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> I can go onto Internet Explorer, no problem.


BeachGirl, sorry, I think I'm coming down with a cold, I've been asleep all evening!

In Internet Explorer, find an image you want to copy. Right click on it and choose "properties"

The properties box will pop up... Click and drag from the beginning of the URL address line where it says: "http://..."









You need to drag down as well as to the right. You can see in the above picture that I'm dragging it down. Eventually you will get to the .jpg part of the address:










Just make sure that's all highlighted and then do your copy (Ctrl+C).

Hope this helps! It might give you insight into your AOL problem, too!

Again, sorry I've been sort of out of it this evening...

Betsy


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Robin, great cover thanks for the pictures and ideas.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have changed by Avatar to my (K III) dressed up in her cover.  This was easier than fighting my computer any more.  Thanks for your help, Betsy.  I have named her K III because I have three loves in my life with initial K.
Kailynn and Kinley, my granddaughters and, of course, my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

She looks lovely beachgirl!


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy - that was a gool lession on clipping pictures.  I didn't know about the drag down part!
Copy  Ctrl C
Paste Ctrl V


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Beachgirl: I Love your Kindle thanks for shareing.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice beachgirl... I am trying to decide on fabrics and embellishments to dress up my original cover!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> Betsy - that was a gool lession on clipping pictures. I didn't know about the drag down part!
> Copy Ctrl C
> Paste Ctrl V


Thanks, hope it helped. Thanks for posting the keyboard commands, I should have included those!

Betsy


----------

